# First sex toy for wife. How to surprise her right?



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

I bought my wife her first sex toy "silver bullet" and it should be here any time now.

How would you introduce this as a surprise, while having sex?


----------



## marriedmanhere (Aug 2, 2012)

If she is not expecting it, it might scare her if you suddenly start using it... 
Has she shown any interest in using a vibe?


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Does she know it's coming, or is this totally out of the blue? And has she used a toy like this before?

If she knows it's coming and she's familiar with them, hide it near the bed and surprise her in the middle of your next session.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

In my case, you don't. I don't know about your wife, but if that thing started buzzing out of the blue in the middle of a liaison, I'd know what it's like to have rodeo sex*.


*rodeo sex: performed in the missionary position. Grab your mount firmly, initiate intercourse, then tell her she doesn't screw as good as her best friend. See if you can stay on for 8 seconds.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Cletus said:


> *rodeo sex: performed in the missionary position. Grab your mount firmly, initiate intercourse, then tell her she doesn't screw as good as her best friend. See if you can stay on for 8 seconds.


Warning: For PiV intercourse only. Do not attempt while receiving oral sex.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I bought a magic wand for our first toy. Sprung it on her just before sex. She tried to be game and let me use it on her, but she wasn't in the right frame of mind. To new and introduced to quickly. It bombed. But then she asked me to try it a few days later once she had time to get psyched up about it. Now she wants it all the time.

So, I learned from that experience. Later I was reading ladyfrogflyaway's posts about the under the bed restraint system. So I ordered it. Then I texted my wife a link to it and texted her that i just ordered this so don't be surprised to find yourself tied to the bed soon. Let me tell you, the anticipation got the juices flowing in a big way. So that's my advice....build some anticipation. Send her a picture or a link. Don't ask permission. Tell her it's coming soon and so will she.


----------



## Tulanian (Feb 23, 2013)

...just don't toss it to her and say "Here, go f*ck yourself!"

Won't work out well at ALL.


----------



## Cobre (Feb 24, 2013)

Tulanian said:


> ...just don't toss it to her and say "Here, go f*ck yourself!"
> 
> Won't work out well at ALL.



It doesn’t…


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Buy her some lingerie as well. Give her the outfit to put on and tell her you have another surprise waiting for her when she comes back to the room.


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Toys are great! Give her a little "hey git a surprise for you...it supposed to really intensify ypu pleasure" . Give her timevto anticipate it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

WorkingOnMe said:


> I bought a magic wand for our first toy. Sprung it on her just before sex. She tried to be game and let me use it on her, but she wasn't in the right frame of mind. To new and introduced to quickly. It bombed. But then she asked me to try it a few days later once she had time to get psyched up about it. Now she wants it all the time.
> 
> So, I learned from that experience. Later I was reading ladyfrogflyaway's posts about the under the bed restraint system. So I ordered it. Then I texted my wife a link to it and texted her that i just ordered this so don't be surprised to find yourself tied to the bed soon. Let me tell you, the anticipation got the juices flowing in a big way. So that's my advice....build some anticipation. Send her a picture or a link. Don't ask permission. Tell her it's coming soon and so will she.


I agree!! I don't know how anyone can use a magic wand it's the loudest most cumbersome thing on the plane and seems like it's from 1970.

Wild G, Levo brand, etc are just so much better imo.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Cletus said:


> In my case, you don't. I don't know about your wife, but if that thing started buzzing out of the blue in the middle of a liaison, I'd know what it's like to have rodeo sex*.
> 
> 
> *rodeo sex: performed in the missionary position. Grab your mount firmly, initiate intercourse, then tell her she doesn't screw as good as her best friend. See if you can stay on for 8 seconds.


As Ron White says about rodeo sex and his wife questioning whether he made the FULL 8 seconds... "I guess I showed her the meaning of "SOMETIMES"....

Or, the monkey made it for 8 seconds, the bull is still in rehab.....:rofl:


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

I was on a project in Panama City and only got home every 2 months....Bought a new toy on ebay, and flew home. we had a romantic weekenf set up on Spring River at a nice lodge, and she helped me unpack, and found it in my luggage.... LOVED her new toy....I guess she thought (correctly) that I had spent a lot of time thinking of her......


----------



## EntirelyDifferent (Nov 30, 2012)

If she's never expressed any interest in them, don't just spring it on her. I didn't have any desire to own one before my partner came along and brought up the idea, and I was really skeptical at first. 
We went to a store and picked one out together, so I had time to ease into it and get used to the idea, plus he presented it with the notion that it was for us to use as a couple instead of strictly for me (a big plus for me). 
If he had just randomly pulled one out at me during sex with NO warning, I wouldn't have been open to the idea at all, and I would have taken it badly.

I don't know your wife or how she'd react to it, but I'd be cautious about a true 'surprise' where that's concerned. I agree with some of the others; build some anticipation.


----------



## nevergveup (Feb 18, 2013)

Well,just tell her you ordered one and that will give her time to 
think about it.When the box was delivered,she was there and 
I let her check out the toys and book,fifty shades of gray.
This way allowed us to laugh about it and have lots of fun later.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

I asked my wifee recently about me buying her a sex toy(s). She didn't freak out and say no. She was 50 / 50 on it leaning towards yes down the road.

This will be a total surprise, out of the blue.

I wanted something small and discrete for her first vib.

I just want her to have orgasms like I always easily do.

Only about 1 week left.......


----------



## Carlchurchill (Jan 23, 2013)

I know...after about 15-20 minutes of foreplay, and then 5 minutes of penetrative sex, turn her over into the doggy style position and use the bullet instead of your dic...after about 10 strokes turn the vibe on, and then get right back online and tell us how that went! 

I will be waiting with anticipation :smthumbup:


----------



## Red2 (Apr 28, 2013)

Well, did she love the new toy? Vibrators are great for giving a g-spot orgasm.


----------

